
The History of the Yew Tree, “The Tree of the Dead” - dnetesn
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/10/31/beneath-the-yew-trees-shade/
======
tedd4u
Today several chemotherapy drugs are made using yew tree extracts (taxanes).
Paclitaxel and Docetaxel are both made from extracts of the yew.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Docetaxel#Nature](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Docetaxel#Nature)

